# 24x18x24 ExoTerra Glass Lid



## Spuddy (Jun 26, 2017)

Does anyone have the internal measurements available that they used for a glass lid for the aforementioned Exo viv? I tried searching but to no avail.

I presume 8mm thick toughened glass is also required?

Are vents needed in the glass top? I worry about heat escaping as well as humidity. If they are needed, whats the easiest method as please note I possess zero DIY skills 

TIA.


----------



## S2G (Jul 5, 2016)

No clue on internal measurements (tape measure does wonders though)

8mm is right at 5/16" which is plenty. I don't know what you mean by toughened glass. I used regular thickness glass they sell at the hardware store I think it's 3/16" - 1/4". I wouldn't use tempered for a top if that's what you mean. If your adding a mistking don't forget to have your holes drilled for the nozzles

IMO vents are required. I would just get my glass cut 1"-2" short and silicone some 20x20 mesh (no seeum type) in the gap on the front. I would fly proof the vent below the doors to unless you like finding fruit flies in your drinks.

That gap is more than enough to maintain proper temps/humidity. I have to run a fan over my vents set on intervals to keep the temp/humidity from getting too high. On average your trying to achieve 70-80F and 70-90%


----------



## cap7 (Dec 4, 2016)

I can check measurements when I get home. I have a 1 inch vent at front


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuddy (Jun 26, 2017)

S2G said:


> No clue on internal measurements (tape measure does wonders though)
> 
> 8mm is right at 5/16" which is plenty. I don't know what you mean by toughened glass. I used regular thickness glass they sell at the hardware store I think it's 3/16" - 1/4". I wouldn't use tempered for a top if that's what you mean. If your adding a mistking don't forget to have your holes drilled for the nozzles
> 
> ...



I would measure up myself but the tank is currently in temporary storage whilst Im away from home and someone else (who doesn't have access to the tank) is going to order the glass for me so its ready for when I come home. 

Thanks I'll get 8mm then, what is tempered glass? Over here in the UK toughened glass is just harder to crack and more robust. Is that the same thing?

That method sounds good although I have no idea what no seeum type of mesh is, not something I've heard of over here. Don't suppose you have a link to it on eBay or something so I can get the alternative over here?

I worry about temp drops in typical British Winters for the frogs, sometimes my house can be as low as 60f if there is no heating on if Im working away or something. I don't know of a reliable way to heat the tank without drying it out quickly using an overhead lamp etc.






cap7 said:


> I can check measurements when I get home. I have a 1 inch vent at front
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thank you that would be brilliant! 

Details on how you created the vent space would be very much appreciated also


----------



## cap7 (Dec 4, 2016)

23 1/8 x 16 1/8 measurement of glass. Snug fit. I only added one mistking nozzle 2 1/2 x 3 inches in from left corner. 
No see um cloth with black electrical tape to seal vent. Fan on top of led lights to cool lights and flows across vent for some ventilation 
No issues with heat or humidity. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cap7 (Dec 4, 2016)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## S2G (Jul 5, 2016)

I was just giving you a hard time about the tape measure.

Heating wise. During winter I use a radiant style heater with a controlled thermostat. I have a humidifier on standby, but i haven't needed it with the radiator style. It's easier to cover some of a bigger vent than to try to enlarge a smaller one. You have to play a little bit with your misting and fan schedule to achieve what you want in your region.

The vent allows them to advantage of they're natural abilities mainly evaporative.


----------



## Timbow (Aug 17, 2016)

Here's a sketch of how I modify my lids. This way you can use the spline to secure your mesh instead of tape or silicone. The 24" lids have an additional cross brace, which I just cut out and don't use as the glass provides plenty of support to keep the lid from twisting or sagging.


----------



## Spuddy (Jun 26, 2017)

cap7 said:


> 23 1/8 x 16 1/8 measurement of glass. Snug fit. I only added one mistking nozzle 2 1/2 x 3 inches in from left corner.
> No see um cloth with black electrical tape to seal vent. Fan on top of led lights to cool lights and flows across vent for some ventilation
> No issues with heat or humidity.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks for the measurements, I love how neat and tidy the glass looks on yours. Its hard (at least for me) to see and make out the vents properly in those pics. Do you have any videos you could upload for a better look perhaps?




Timbow said:


> Here's a sketch of how I modify my lids. This way you can use the spline to secure your mesh instead of tape or silicone. The 24" lids have an additional cross brace, which I just cut out and don't use as the glass provides plenty of support to keep the lid from twisting or sagging.
> 
> View attachment 261473



Thanks that seems like a pretty good simple solution. Do you have any actual pics of your lids? Or perhaps a video to properly demonstrate it?


----------



## Timbow (Aug 17, 2016)

Spuddy said:


> Thanks for the measurements, I love how neat and tidy the glass looks on yours. Its hard (at least for me) to see and make out the vents properly in those pics. Do you have any videos you could upload for a better look perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry, no video. Here's a picture of my 24x18 top.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neddy191 (Sep 29, 2009)

I understand how you move the vent. For the glass, do you just have a piece cut to size and silicone it to the inside off the plastic frame?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Timbow (Aug 17, 2016)

neddy191 said:


> I understand how you move the vent. For the glass, do you just have a piece cut to size and silicone it to the inside off the plastic frame?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk




Exactly. Just cut to fit and clear silicone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soulembrace (Aug 28, 2017)

Timbow said:


> Here's a sketch of how I modify my lids. This way you can use the spline to secure your mesh instead of tape or silicone. The 24" lids have an additional cross brace, which I just cut out and don't use as the glass provides plenty of support to keep the lid from twisting or sagging.
> 
> View attachment 261473


what kind of epoxy would you recommend other than JB Weld?


----------



## Timbow (Aug 17, 2016)

soulembrace said:


> what kind of epoxy would you recommend other than JB Weld?


Any hardware store brand 5 or 10 minute epoxy that says safe for plastics would be fine.


----------



## soulembrace (Aug 28, 2017)

Timbow said:


> Any hardware store brand 5 or 10 minute epoxy that says safe for plastics would be fine.


sounds good...thanks


----------

